# New Reynolds offerings



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Just got this in an email.... 

*Upcoming New Reynolds Items!*


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah, with the news from TT, makes me reconsider some of the big R. The last full reynolds bike I built in 2000 has been beat to hell and back and still rides pretty dang nice.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Yup*

TT putting all their distribution in the hands of HJ is probably a bad thing, I agree. Hank and Monica (and their son, right?) are great but they have zero idea what builders want/need anymore and they really need to build a modern website, have real-time inventory shown online, etc.

Maybe this will help HJ step up their game. One can only hope. But if it doesn't, and prices skyrocket for those of us who buy box quantities... I'll be looking at Reynolds too.

-Walt



vulture said:


> Yeah, with the news from TT, makes me reconsider some of the big R. The last full reynolds bike I built in 2000 has been beat to hell and back and still rides pretty dang nice.


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

Makes me think it is TT's safe way of getting out of the bicycle tubing business.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

vulture said:


> Yeah, with the news from TT, makes me reconsider some of the big R. The last full reynolds bike I built in 2000 has been beat to hell and back and still rides pretty dang nice.


Wait, what's "the news"?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*No more direct sales to framebuilders*

Here's the announcement:



Live Wire said:


> Wait, what's "the news"?


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Sooooo if I want to hack up expensive tubes.... 

True Temper: HJ, and I think the lot that Pacenti has are TT

Columbus: Nova or Ceeway

Reynolds: Wholesale only as far as I can tell.


----------



## qwertzy (Dec 26, 2006)

Rouchouze in France sell Reynolds tubing in small quantities


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't forget Bringheli for Columbus/Dedacciai. Although if you think HJ's website and ordering system are archaic...


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Walt said:


> Here's the announcement:


This is crazy. I like HJ, buy stuff from them, and have adapted to doing business "their way" because that's the way it goes. But if I were this Nathan Hill, I'd at least have them put some time into their website and have some mechanism for online ordering if I were going to make them exclusive.


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting the announcement, Walt.

I haven't ordered tubing yet, but will probably buy from HJ when the time comes, for better or worse.


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, two months ago, I asked about the 31.6 seat tube to Fairing. Got an answer that they could order a few for me. I told them I would order 20 units and then no answers from them...

I'm looking to talk to them at NAHBS.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I've had a new Reynolds pricelist through with the above on (no mention of curved seat tubes though?) and I can't wait to get some of the 31.6 seat tubes. Got a frame coming up that will need one so it's saved me some time machining something to suit


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did you get the new price sheet? And what are the specs on that tube?


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

RCP FAB said:


> And what are the specs on that tube?


853 DZB

BX3050 38.1 1.15-.85/0.6/0.85 730L BENT 11 deg 160.50.40.20.320.50.90
BX3052 34.9 1.2-0.9/0.65/0.9 730L BENT 13 deg 145.50.45.25.320.50.95
BX3054 31.75 1.2-0.9/0.65/0.9 730L BENT 15 deg 140.50.50.25.330.50.85


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

RCP FAB said:


> Where did you get the new price sheet? And what are the specs on that tube?


CX2461 34.1/34.9 - 31.6id 1.15/.55/.8 400L 100.30.90.30.150
CX2462 34.1/34.9 - 31.6id 1.15/.55/.8 450L 150.30.90.30.150
CX2463 34.1/34.9 - 31.6id 1.15/.55/.8 550L 125.50.175.50.150
CX2464 34.1/34.9 - 31.6id 1.15/.55/.8 650L 175.50.175.50.200

I don't think these (or the bent seattubes) are stock items, at least not in the UK.


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I've been told the new seat tubes are due towards the end of Jan, don't know about the other stuff


----------



## fanzy4 (Aug 19, 2004)

G-reg said:


> Reynolds: Wholesale only as far as I can tell.


For Europe the min. order is 250 euros. That's not really what I would call "wholesale", especially when you order expensive tubes like 853... ;-)


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

I manage to get away with some very small orders (single tubes on occasion) from Reynolds but I don't know whether this is normal


----------



## qwertzy (Dec 26, 2006)

18bikes said:


> I manage to get away with some very small orders (single tubes on occasion) from Reynolds but I don't know whether this is normal


Where do you order from, if you don't mind me asking? You are in the UK aren't you?


----------



## 18bikes (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes I'm in the UK, I order direct from Reynolds


----------



## qwertzy (Dec 26, 2006)

Reynolds UK ?

Their website says motorbike tubes only?!?


----------



## fanzy4 (Aug 19, 2004)

Try this one:
Reynolds Technology
I really have a good experience with them: Keith or Paul always answer within 24hrs to emails, you can pay by Paypal, the shipment is fast, the tubes are nice, and they are constantly releasing tubes which solve our problems (good 29er down tubes, 30.9mm seat-tubes, etc...)


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

...............Ever ream an 853 seat tube.............?
heinous. 
But at least SOMEONE in showing some interest in making new 29er offerings since it's only been ~ 22yrs since nanoraptors came out. 

- Garro.


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

coconinocycles said:


> ...............Ever ream an 853 seat tube.............?
> - Garro.


Every day. It sucks. Flexhone to remove the rough edges. Adjustable (cheap) reamer slightly undersize to get as much material out of the way for the precision ground 27.2 reamer to do the job. Finish with another blast through of the flexhone to clean up. All done with a load of cutting fluid. Horrible job.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*What I think Steve meant....*

...is that 853 is a dumb material to make seat tubes from.

Coconino-style sleeving FTW! I probably spend <1 minute per frame on reaming and I've had the same $30 adjustable reamer for >400 frames now.

-Walt



shandcycles said:


> Every day. It sucks. Flexhone to remove the rough edges. Adjustable (cheap) reamer slightly undersize to get as much material out of the way for the precision ground 27.2 reamer to do the job. Finish with another blast through of the flexhone to clean up. All done with a load of cutting fluid. Horrible job.


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know. I was agreeing.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't quite pick that up. Must be the 3 beers. Happy new year!!!


----------



## fanzy4 (Aug 19, 2004)

shandcycles said:


> Every day. It sucks. Flexhone to remove the rough edges. Adjustable (cheap) reamer slightly undersize to get as much material out of the way for the precision ground 27.2 reamer to do the job. Finish with another blast through of the flexhone to clean up. All done with a load of cutting fluid. Horrible job.


I only use their 631 seat-tubes. But now I know who is buying the 853 version !


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

shandcycles said:


> Every day. It sucks. Flexhone to remove the rough edges. Adjustable (cheap) reamer slightly undersize to get as much material out of the way for the precision ground 27.2 reamer to do the job. Finish with another blast through of the flexhone to clean up. All done with a load of cutting fluid. Horrible job.


Why do you use them? 
Not a dig, just asking.

I saw ALLOT of Gunnars and the old Lemonds with split or cracked 853 HT's & ST's - damn hard stuff. 
TT's & DT's no issues i can think of.

- Garro.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Walt said:


> ...is that 853 is a dumb material to make seat tubes from.
> 
> Coconino-style sleeving FTW! I probably spend <1 minute per frame on reaming and I've had the same $30 adjustable reamer for >400 frames now.
> 
> -Walt


It's definately a time saver (and a tool saver) and a frame saver over time. 
Either that or the 1.25" x pressfit route. 
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

fanzy4 said:


> But now I know who is buying the 853 version !


I think that some mid sized MTB manufaturer must have spec'ed those tubes for a bike run - I don't think anyone at Reynolds is designing this just to look out for the small guy.

I'm pretty sure we don't have enough collective buying power for manufactures to put much into shiny lures to dangle out for us to see if we bite.

I have a pretty good idea who it is as they have been asking me advice on steel & 29ers and are from the UK........

At least Pacenti would have come up with some useful tubes, I wish HJ would get someone on the design side for some real 2013 offerings.

I like how it's worded in the letters how they are here to help us by increasing our COGS by 75% per bike. 
That's not really helping me out & I've been really putting effort into singing True Temper's praises for years.

I wonder what went down, as Nathan was transfered out of bike tubing, and then they had Patrick, he was gung-ho, let's ****ing sell tubes, buy a case & it's golden, who but pros buy cases? 
Next, patrick has been "let go" and Nathan is back, not sounding super stoked about it, HJ's has all sales, and Pacenti is blowing out all TT tubing.

FWIW they said they wil still draw straight gage for me, I have to get 300' at a time.......

I haven't heard of anyone piecing out cases, as we did not want to collectively kill our golden goose.

I am seriously looking for other venues for butted tubing other then TT at this time, but man, I sure like Supertherm DT's. 
Maybe not for 4x what I paid for them, however.

So...............who's going to raise their prices to reflect this?

Will we have True Temper tubing in two years?

- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

coconinocycles said:


> Why do you use them?
> 
> - Garro.


Honestly? It's as much a marketing issue for us as anything else. We have 3 production frames with 853 tubing and we make big deal out of it. I think it's great tubing, always very close to spec, tons of tube profiles for us to choose from and it has a good 'story'. I love the externally butted seattubes. The 30mm top section works great with our tapered (28 > 32) top tubes.

It's *very* hard on tools. Yes, it takes a bit more effort/time/money to work with but we're trying to build the best bikes we can. I'm pretty sure if I built with a similar 631 tube, it would be difficult to tell the difference. But I could say the same about the dropouts we use, the braze-ons, the paint etc. I'm not in this to cut corners and make things easy. Also, we charge appropriately. The reaming operation probably takes 10 minutes instead of 5 minutes and we probably spend a bit more on tooling because of it, but in the grand scheme of things, I think that's fine.

I think about this stuff a lot!! What I always come back to is : 'how can I explain this decision to the customer?'. Other than telling the customer that 853 seattubes are a pia to finish, I'm not sure what else I could say. And that's not information I want the customer to have to think about when trying to make a buying decision. Problems reaming a seattube are our problems, not theirs.

Sorry, that rambled on a bit! Executive summary is that I like 'em even though they're hard on tools.

(should also say I've had no issues with broken/cracked tubes, where have you seen them damaged?)


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

jay_ntwr said:


> This is crazy. I like HJ, buy stuff from them, and have adapted to doing business "their way" because that's the way it goes. But if I were this Nathan Hill, I'd at least have them put some time into their website and have some mechanism for online ordering if I were going to make them exclusive.


I talked to Hank today and he's given out a contract to produce a new website with a store but he's not sure on the completion date.

-Joel


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I talked to Hank today and he's given out a contract to produce a new website with a store but he's not sure on the completion date.


Good for them;

It is a "necessary evil" these days. They will see a sales increase from it, no question. I'm sure there have been a lot of hobby type builders "scared away" by their current model, myself included. With a good e-commerce site, a certain percentage of sales will take care of itself with little effort expended. A lot of that will probably be new and/or impulse sales besides.

I wish them well with it. I predict they will soon wonder why they waited so long!


----------



## J_K (Jan 18, 2010)

There are no bent seattubes available yet or in the near future.
However they have started the developement and I think they're open for the IDs and ODs.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I talked to Hank today and he's given out a contract to produce a new website with a store but he's not sure on the completion date.
> 
> -Joel


That's great news! I'm looking forward to being able to purchase directly from HJ. Maybe this Nathan guy has it together after all. Whatever the case, this is going to be good for anyone that doesn't buy tubing by the case. Sorry, Walt, looks like you got the short end of this but it's great for guys like me.

Now if we can just get Joe to add a site Just kidding, I would miss talking with Joe.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> Problems reaming a seattube are our problems, not theirs.


Amen!


----------



## shandcycles (Jan 15, 2008)

Apologies for digging up an old post but did anyone ever see any of the bent seattubes Reynolds announced?


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

No, fairing never had them available for sale that I saw.


----------

